# HELP! Puppy vaccination schedule?!?!?



## Ryu (Jan 25, 2007)

I wanted to post this in general discussion in hopes of higher traffic volume.

My breeder and vet are telling me different dates/schedules my puppy needs for all his vaccination.

Vet says: every 4 weeks to get his shots. The last one being at 4months old.

Breeder says: every 2 weeks up until he is 3 months old.

Which “schedule” should I go for????? 

Currently he has had his first set of shots at 7 weeks old (with the breeder). I took him to get his second set of shots at 9 weeks old. 

Whats next?

Thank you so much for your help. I want to be able to take him outside and he is already enrolled in basic custom training with a professional trainer that works with a lot of pit bulls. As soon as he gets his last shot he will be in training.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Zildjian got his shots at

6 weeks
8 weeks
11 weeks
16 weeks (this one was 2 weeks late it should have been done at 14 weeks.)
He goes back in april for heart worm chewy things cuz spring.


----------



## DixieandSadie (Dec 10, 2006)

my breeder had done first shots by 7 weeks and he told me that he had also already done the second set by then to...so just incase i went and got the second set at 9 weeks, the third set at 12 weeks, and i am schedualed to go in for her fourth set at 15 weeks...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

In the past I have always done shots at 8 wks, 10 wks, 12wks and 16 wks. but new research tells us that they(puppies) don't have to be done this much. The vet I'm currently using says that if the mother is vaccinated the pups already have some immunity so vaccinate them at 8wks 12wks and 16wks. He will also tell you that if you are not going to take that pup around that you can skip the 12 wk shot and just go with the other two. since it is winter time and the disease are dormat you could go with this.


----------

